# Freezing Peeled Garlic Cloves.



## Corey123 (Apr 14, 2007)

Do any of you, or have any of you ever stored peeled garlic cloves in the freezer?

I've been doing this for a while and wondered if it affects the flavor of the garlic at all. But it's mainly to keep it from spoiling, because if it's kept in the fridge too long, it will start to mold and mildew. Once that happens, it's no good.

Just wondering about that. Your thoughts, please.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 14, 2007)

Corey, don't have that problem.  I buy it fresh and use it up pretty fast.  It's not so expensive that I think I need to "stock up."


----------



## jennyema (Apr 17, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Do any of you, or have any of you ever stored peeled garlic cloves in the freezer?
> 
> I've been doing this for a while and wondered if it affects the flavor of the garlic at all. But it's mainly to keep it from spoiling, because if it's kept in the fridge too long, it will start to mold and mildew. Once that happens, it's no good.
> 
> Just wondering about that. Your thoughts, please.


 

Garlic kept in the fridge will sprout faster.  Keep it on the counter or another  cool dry place.


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard that you could freeze garlic so I tried it and it does work. I have a friend who does it also. I use up garlic pretty fast but it is a great tip for people that cant get to the store very offen.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 18, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Corey, don't have that problem. I buy it fresh and use it up pretty fast. It's not so expensive that I think I need to "stock up."


 
Ditto here... garlic is one of the heavy rotation items in my kitchen!


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 18, 2007)

You and I are probably buy the same garlic, from Christopher's Ranch.  I love the convenience of having peeled cloves but experience the same mold if I've had the garlic more than a couple of weeks.  You gotta admit, it's a big container!  I think it's 4 cups of peeled garlic..hard to go through that in a couple of days!

I don't think there would be much of a problem freezing half the container if you pack it well.  Garlic is very low moisture, more oily, actually.  

I'm sure, like I do, you always check the date on the jar and try to buy the one with the best date.  If you see one start to go, get rid of it.  Anything it touches will also mold.

Finally, if you see they are almost ready to go, put them in a foil envelope with a bit of olive oil and roast them for 40 minutes.  You'll get another week out of them, at least.


----------



## lulu (Apr 18, 2007)

Goodness, I never keep garlic llong enough...I do keep it in a cupboard not the fridge or on a counter.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 18, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Goodness, I never keep garlic llong enough...I do keep it in a cupboard not the fridge or on a counter.



Garlic, unpeeled, I always left on a shelf above the work area in the kitchen.  Peeled garlic cloves, however, have to be refrigerated.  The papery skin acts as a natural barrier, but when you remove the skin, the peeled cloves have to be refrigerated.


----------



## lulu (Apr 19, 2007)

If its peeled its used.....but then I'm only doing domestic cooking and we do eat a lot of garlic, lol.  We are pleading the route of trying to use it as a naturally exuded fly repellent...lol


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 19, 2007)

A fly repellent?!


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 19, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> If its peeled its used.....but then I'm only doing domestic cooking and we do eat a lot of garlic, lol.  We are pleading the route of trying to use it as a naturally exuded fly repellent...lol



Hi Lulu,
In some supermarkets you can buy jars of peeled garlic cloves.  They are not in any kind of liquid or oil, just plain, peeled garlic cloves.  Like I mentioned earlier, it's close to 4 cups worth....  Sometimes, I just appreciate the ease of having so many peeled cloves at my fingertips.

What is this about fly repellent?????????????


----------



## Katie H (Apr 19, 2007)

As for fly repellent, the only information I know of is that, consumed, it can act as a natural repellent.  However, I have to say this is in reference to animals, such as horses and dogs, etc.

Lulu has spoken of keeping horses.  Perhaps that is what she is referring to.  I realize that Buck and I consume quite large quantities of garlic.  Probably more than most folks in our community.  We are also not bothered by flies.  Ooooooh, that may have to do with regular bathing, though.


----------



## lulu (Apr 20, 2007)

Katie's right....horse people often feed dried garlic to horses in efforts to help them exude the smell of garlic, and so help keep them unbothered by flies.  I have never seen this work with horses, but I'm prepared to give the garlic repellant a go my self, lol.  As well as baths we also have an electrified tennis racket style fly swat.  We are not a fly friendly house hold.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 20, 2007)

hahaha, I have two of those electric fly swatters, too...but if you want to discuss them with me, we have to go to the Pit


----------

